# Best bike racks for cervelos



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Which racks do you guys recommend for a cervelo s2? I saw a thread that said fork mounting can be a problem with carbon but if that were the case then why would the pro's do it right?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

gogreen18 said:


> Which racks do you guys recommend for a cervelo s2? I saw a thread that said fork mounting can be a problem with carbon but if that were the case then why would the pro's do it right?


Just because the pros do it doesn't mean you can. Pros replace equipment regularly. That said, I thought all carbon forks had metal reinforcement under them where they're clamped- I'm not certain, just what I've read. Anyone know for sure? 

The main thing you want to avoid is anything that puts a death grip on CF. Aluminum and steel bend when 'over gripped' while CF shatters.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

On my RS with 3T Pro Funda fork there is a threaded metal insert glued for the top-cap screw. I not sure if its to strengthen the steer tube near the stem clamping area, but I'm sure it adds a bit of strength.

Regarding the original post was about racks. I assume you're talking about on a vehicle. I have a Sportworks rack (purchased and now sold by Thule as the T2) that is hitch-mounted. I think it's the best rack for carbon framed bikes as nothing touches the frame, only an arm that clamps down on the front wheel/tire. Very solid and have never had a problem.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

so it looks like the best bet is something that doesnt use a fork mount


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

What stresses do you think a bike rack will but on a frame/fork that aren't exceeded everytime that you ride on the road?

Two of my bikes have carbon drop outs on the fork without any type of reinforcement (Look HSC5 SL and Time Safe+ forks) and both go on roof racks.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

good point....i guess it was wind pushing the bike left/right while carbon fork was in a fixed position...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I would think fork-mounted roof racks would not be harmful to the fork or bike. As mentioned the bike and fork take a lot more stress while out riding. Plus, that's probably the most common method of transporting your bike on a vehicle. Just don't forget the bike is on the roof if you park in the garage.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Just don't forget the bike is on the roof if you park in the garage.


We have the photos here to prove that isn't a good idea  Somebody used to make a device that would secure to the hood and pop up at low speed to remind people there was as bike on the roof.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

California L33 said:


> We have the photos here to prove that isn't a good idea  Somebody used to make a device that would secure to the hood and pop up at low speed to remind people there was as bike on the roof.


That sounds like a pretty cool warning device. I'm a space cadet after some epic rides and would something that is flashing neon attached to the windshield to remind me. That's why I went with a hitch-mounted rack...have yet to close the garage door on my bike


----------



## CDStall (Oct 18, 2009)

gogreen18 said:


> so it looks like the best bet is something that doesnt use a fork mount


 There is no reason not to use a fork mount. You aren't going to stress out a cf fork just by clamping it to the roof rack. Think about clamping it you your front wheel, same amount of stress should be applied to the fork on the roof rack. I use the yakima copperhead. It is super easy to use and I can lock my bike on one handed. Nothing touches the frame, but everything feels locked in tight. And yakima has great customer support.
If you have a trailer hitch though, I would absolutely go for that option. On my old SUV I had another yakima rack that clamped on to one wheel and the top of the other tire. It worked like a dream and you don't have to lift your bike on to the top of your car after a long ride.


----------



## thesober (Jun 24, 2006)

Just be careful not to let your bike fall over while it is loose on the roof rack, if this happens, that alot of stress on one drop out and you would probably snap it. Put it in the fork mount and lock it down right away.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if the rack has anything other than a normal skewer going though a fitting that mounts onto the crossbar (what i'm talking about are pretty much all of the newer fork-mount fittings), you might want to think about going to the old style, skewer type. the newer fittings don't seem to close w/ equal pressure on both dropouts, and we've seen a couple of forks w/ the dropouts snap off under cornering load...it's a rare problem, but it is something that can happen. w/ a normal skewer type mount, the clamping pressure is equalized on both dropouts.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Be very careful if your forks are full carbon. A friend had one clamped on a roof-rack, only to realise that he'd clamped the fork too tight and cracked the carbon. The most tragic part was that the moment of this realisation was the bike flying off the car at 120kph!

The back seat/boot is the best type of rack.


----------

